# Rebooting Issue Still Around?



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Now that GB has come out, is anyone still having rebooting issues?

I received a CLN T-bolt today and it's rebooted 4 times now in the last 2 hours. 1 time on the latest OTA, and 3 on CM7.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Haven't had a reboot in months.


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

Only time mine reboots is when I push it anywhere past "normal" mode using Imo's lean kernel. I was trying the Zoom kernel for a couple days and got a crash/reboot sometime while it was sitting on the dock last night set at 1574/245/smartassV2 IIRC. I woke up and saw the black plugged in while booting screen on cm7 (for lack of a better term lol). I rebooted to twrp and flashed imo's 4.2.0 again then speedtweak.sh option 1 and no problems since with about 18 hrs uptime and 62% left on my 2750 battery.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

ffmaddict said:


> Only time mine reboots is when I push it anywhere past "normal" mode using Imo's lean kernel. I was trying the Zoom kernel for a couple days and got a crash/reboot sometime while it was sitting on the dock last night set at 1574/245/smartassV2 IIRC. I woke up and saw the black plugged in while booting screen on cm7 (for lack of a better term lol). I rebooted to twrp and flashed imo's 4.2.0 again then speedtweak.sh option 1 and no problems since with about 18 hrs uptime and 62% left on my 2750 battery.


SmartassV2 is broken in zoom kernal. He asked folks not to use it.


----------

